# My review of Unitronic stage 2 software and aftermarket hardware



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I own a 2014 VW Jetta GLI Edition 30 with the 2.0T Gen 3 motor. I installed the Unitronic stage 2 software a couple weeks ago. I also installed a CTS turbo downpipe with high flow cat, a Unitronic intercooler kit, a Unitronic cold air intake kit, and Neuspeed inlet and outlet turbo pipes.

Let me tell you, this car is a beast. It sounds wicked as hell.

The CTS downpipe and Neuspeed pipes installed correctly without any problems.

Just a few issues at this point.

1. When I step on the gas, and I mean to the floor, the EPC light will come on and stay on. I don't seem to lose any power but it stays on. You have to shut the car off and start it back up to get the light to go away. I hope Unitronic can figure out this issue and fix it in an upcoming update.

2. With the cold air intake kit installed, it appears the silicon hose is too short. The rear pipe sits so close to the engine that it is starting to rub. Also the nipple that is molded into the silicone hose is in such a bad location, with the hose connected to it, it rubs on other components (See attached photos).




























3. Unitronic's instructions for the installation of the intercooler kit are not all correct. I am actually updating them and going to send it to Unitronic.

Unitronic seems to be a very reputable company and have done amazing things with their products. I know the Gen 3 motors are new. I hope they can resolve a couple of these issues.

Thanks for reading.

Chris


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

I bet if you run the VCDS (VAGCOM), the error is turbo overspeed. Unitronic can fix and update the tune. 

I like the honest review. I have similar products and tune. The car is such a pleasure to drive. 

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for your feedback, krisco1996. Please send me an email with your full name and VIN and I would be happy to assist you further.


----------



## PrivateTucker (Jul 5, 2006)

MMeachGLI said:


> I bet if you run the VCDS (VAGCOM), the error is turbo overspeed. Unitronic can fix and update the tune.
> 
> I like the honest review. I have similar products and tune. The car is such a pleasure to drive.
> 
> Mike


I'd actually really like to know what the code is. There's an issue with the Mk7's on a particular tune where it is triggered the same as OP, at WOT, and it happens to random users, not everyone. For us, the error thrown is for Overboost.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

There is a recall on all 2014 GLI gen 3 fuel rails...: the epc light will stay on if the fuel rail is leaking pressure due to it failing id get that checked asap I don't think its the tune causing it.


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

quick04gti said:


> There is a recall on all 2014 GLI gen 3 fuel rails...: the epc light will stay on if the fuel rail is leaking pressure due to it failing id get that checked asap I don't think its the tune causing it.


I never received anything from VW about this recall. My wife got one for her 2014 Jetta, but it only has the 1.8L. I will have to check this out. But I still find it ironic that the light started the very day the software was installed.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

krisco1996 said:


> I never received anything from VW about this recall. My wife got one for her 2014 Jetta, but it only has the 1.8L. I will have to check this out. But I still find it ironic that the light started the very day the software was installed.


It could be the tune but I doubt it... Def check on the recall I just got my letter in the mail the other day.


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

quick04gti said:


> It could be the tune but I doubt it... Def check on the recall I just got my letter in the mail the other day.


My friend and I purchased the vagcom cable from Rosstech.

It turns out when the EPC light comes on after I stomp the pedal to the medal, it is a boost overspeed error. I will be emailing Unitronic that information to hopefully get that fixed.

So far though, the tune has been great.

Chris


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

I thought it was a turbo over speed error. Makes sense.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

krisco1996 said:


> My friend and I purchased the vagcom cable from Rosstech.
> 
> It turns out when the EPC light comes on after I stomp the pedal to the medal, it is a boost overspeed error. I will be emailing Unitronic that information to hopefully get that fixed.
> 
> ...


I'll keep you updated this week. :thumbup:


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

MMeachGLI said:


> I thought it was a turbo over speed error. Makes sense.


Yes sir, I agree.



[email protected] said:


> I'll keep you updated this week. :thumbup:


Thank you sir. I do appreciate it. Any news also with the silicone hose on the CAI kit?


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

So are we gonna get premature turbo failure seeing as there is a sensor monitoring turbo speed that leads me to believe that some of these tunes are pushing the limits of the stock hard parts. Didn't a guy on here throw part of the compressor and shaft out of his turbo?


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

quick04gti said:


> So are we gonna get premature turbo failure seeing as there is a sensor monitoring turbo speed that leads me to believe that some of these tunes are pushing the limits of the stock hard parts. Didn't a guy on here throw part of the compressor and shaft out of his turbo?


No. The Gen3 GLI turbo (Honeywell) failure (GLI track car) is the only one that I know of that has failed. He was pushing the stock turbo on stage 1 tuning. I believe it's more of an oil cooling and letting the turbo cool down issue rather than a companies tune messing up turbos. IHI turbos have failed more often (MK7 GTI).


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

I installed a boost gauge yesterday just to see what kind of numbers I am getting. The highest I got was 22-23 PSI.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

That's what I'm getting off of aprs stage 1 tune


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

krisco1996 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I own a 2014 VW Jetta GLI Edition 30 with the 2.0T Gen 3 motor. I installed the Unitronic stage 2 software a couple weeks ago. I also installed a CTS turbo downpipe with high flow cat, a Unitronic intercooler kit, a Unitronic cold air intake kit, and Neuspeed inlet and outlet turbo pipes.
> 
> ...


How did you go about working out the qwerks with the intake rubbing?


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

krisco1996 said:


> I installed a boost gauge yesterday just to see what kind of numbers I am getting. The highest I got was 22-23 PSI.


Are these numbers with the stock inter cooler? What boost gauge did you go with?


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jimmydean956 said:


> Are these numbers with the stock inter cooler? What boost gauge did you go with?


1. This is with an aftermarket Unitronic intercooler kit.

2. I went with the AWE vent gauge kit. AWE has actually stopped making these kits. I found probably the last one in existence from a company in Canada.



Jimmydean956 said:


> How did you go about working out the qwerks with the intake rubbing?


I am still waiting for Unitronic on this issue. If they can't figure it out, which I hope they can, I might have to fabrication something that will work.



quick04gti said:


> That's what I'm getting off of aprs stage 1 tune


That is interesting. I am not sure what other means of change they do in the ECU, but still interesting. I need to find a dyno machine here in town and see exactly what numbers the car is producing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

krisco1996 said:


> I am still waiting for Unitronic on this issue. If they can't figure it out, which I hope they can, I might have to fabrication something that will work.


Please check your email. :thumbup:


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks John,

I replied with everything you needed. I appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

I have the same awe vent gauge works great.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

krisco1996 said:


> 1. This is with an aftermarket Unitronic intercooler kit.
> 
> 2. I went with the AWE vent gauge kit. AWE has actually stopped making these kits. I found probably the last one in existence from a company in Canada.
> 
> ...


Let me know how it goes. I am really considering on purchasing the UNI inter cooler. That is as long as everything turn out ok with what your dealing with now.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

quick04gti said:


> That's what I'm getting off of aprs stage 1 tune


Interesting how stage 1 APR is comparable to stage 2 Unitronic in boost pressure. Has anyone tried the Bluetooth OBD port from APR? I still hands down love Unitronic's exhaust system. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Jimmydean956 said:


> Interesting how stage 1 APR is comparable to stage 2 Unitronic in boost pressure. Has anyone tried the Bluetooth OBD port from APR? I still hands down love Unitronic's exhaust system. Can't wait to get it.


APR's Bluetooth dongle is not compatible with Gen3 cars as of yet. It works for Bosch ECU cars. Gen3 use SIMOS.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

MMeachGLI said:


> APR's Bluetooth dongle is not compatible with Gen3 cars as of yet. It works for Bosch ECU cars. Gen3 use SIMOS.


Oh great! Wonder how long that's gonna take.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

It's being worked on. No ETA. It's complicated and takes time.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

MMeachGLI said:


> It's being worked on. No ETA. It's complicated and takes time.


Do you think the price will be comparable or more seeing how it gen 3 and newer software?


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Jimmydean956 said:


> Do you think the price will be comparable or more seeing how it gen 3 and newer software?


Not sure.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

I hope apr squares this away asap.... Now that they have a turbo upgrade for the gen 3 GLI in almost positive that they are gonna have it done soon. It would be great to switch tunes without having to pay for it every time. I've spent close to 1k dollars paying for the original tune then having to switch back to stock then back to stage 1 and now to stage 2.... It's prrtty ridiculous


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

quick04gti said:


> I hope apr squares this away asap.... Now that they have a turbo upgrade for the gen 3 GLI in almost positive that they are gonna have it done soon. It would be great to switch tunes without having to pay for it every time. I've spent close to 1k dollars paying for the original tune then having to switch back to stock then back to stage 1 and now to stage 2.... It's prrtty ridiculous


 You can adjust the tunes by the cruise control knob if you can have that feature.


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Here is an update to what I did to the intake kit. I purchased a tight 90 degree cast aluminum elbow and also purchased a 12 inch straight hose. I custom cut the size of the hose and added a brass barb (nipple) to the elbow. See pics below. Everything is where is should be with no issues what so ever.














































Chris


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Jimmydean956 said:


> You can adjust the tunes by the cruise control knob if you can have that feature.


Not with gen 3 engines you can't.... Do some research before posting up inaccurate info okeydoke.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

quick04gti said:


> Not with gen 3 engines you can't.... Do some research before posting up inaccurate info okeydoke.


It's doable on some Audi's I have tuned. You can be less rude and ignorant about your comments. It's a forum for people to learn. Not be criticized for the mistakes we make. Sorry for living! If you noticed, my comment said, "if you can have that feature."


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Not trying to be rude but we have gone over this stuff so much it get frustrating and a lot of times people spout off info as truth and that's not the case and I get some audis can do it etc etc but on the gen 3 motor glis you can't do multiple programs with apr period they just haven't got there yet only person that offers multiple tunes for these cars is GIAC and **** is it expensive but then again so is switching tunes all the time.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

quick04gti said:


> Not trying to be rude but we have gone over this stuff so much it get frustrating and a lot of times people spout off info as truth and that's not the case and I get some audis can do it etc etc but on the gen 3 motor glis you can't do multiple programs with apr period they just haven't got there yet only person that offers multiple tunes for these cars is GIAC and **** is it expensive but then again so is switching tunes all the time.


Thank you for telling the VW community the right information while making me look like a sore thumb. It's one thing to notify the person of the correct information in a kind manner, it's another to criticize. That's why I said if you can have that feature because I was unsure. I am one person, not a lot of people. Your taking your anger out on me specifically. Hey, at least I said if you can and did not try to set the idea in stone that it's possible. If you don't have something nice to say, don't say it and click on the next forum link and keep reading.

I save lives for a living... When new hires mess up in front of me, I pull them to the side and explain the correct way to perform their task in a nice manner for the next time. So there is absolutely no reason for people to constantly be ignorant on this forum! A car doesn't have a heart beat that has the probability of stopping.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Jimmydean956 said:


> Thank you for telling the VW community the right information while making me look like a sore thumb. It's one thing to notify the person of the correct information in a kind manner, it's another to criticize. That's why I said if you can have that feature because I was unsure. I am one person, not a lot of people. Your taking your anger out on me specifically. Hey, at least I said if you can and did not try to set the idea in stone that it's possible. If you don't have something nice to say, don't say it and click on the next forum link and keep reading.
> 
> I save lives for a living... When new hires mess up in front of me, I pull them to the side and explain the correct way to perform their task in a nice manner for the next time. So there is absolutely no reason for people to constantly be ignorant on this forum! A car doesn't have a heart beat that has the probability of stopping.


Not gonna hijack this thread so I'll just say this, forums would be much more helpful if people opened there eyes did more reading and less typing. Seeing as how u save live you probably aren't lazy so like I said research is your friend not saying your gonna be wrong or right all the time.... Let's just try and help each other out with solid info so when you do search you come up with the right stuff. Btw can't be so sensitive it's just the interwebz :beer:

Thanks for saving lives.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

quick04gti said:


> Not gonna hijack this thread so I'll just say this, forums would be much more helpful if people opened there eyes did more reading and less typing. Seeing as how u save live you probably aren't lazy so like I said research is your friend not saying your gonna be wrong or right all the time.... Let's just try and help each other out with solid info so when you do search you come up with the right stuff. Btw can't be so sensitive it's just the interwebz :beer:
> 
> Thanks for saving lives.


Regardless of what forum I have ever been on. People have always been like that and it discourages me completely. It's gets annoying real quick to have people constantly baggin you. Yes I do use the search bar.lol I used everything. I am a very tech savvy guy. It's not like it was a [popcorn question] you know. 

I have been saving lives since I was 16. Thank you. 

Also it really sucks that you can't change between stage tunes with the gen 3. That sole fact of you telling me that makes me want to go with Unitronic. Unless you think that apr will implement that in the future? I was also interested in their Bluetooth OBD port but there is no resolution as to when that is coming out for gen 3. According to forums I have heard that they are working on it. But... What's the point if you can't change tunes...?


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Holy sh!t.... Will you two go buy each other a beer already so we can we get back to talking about cars?


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

So yeah, thats what I did to fix my intake kit!!


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

krisco1996 said:


> So yeah, thats what I did to fix my intake kit!!


opcorn::beer::thumbup:


----------



## wwoebke (Aug 21, 2014)

Does that EPC light only occur at high boost? I get that with a Neuspeed box I used to run on my 1.8 TSI gen 3 Passat.


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

wwoebke said:


> Does that EPC light only occur at high boost? I get that with a Neuspeed box I used to run on my 1.8 TSI gen 3 Passat.


That is correct. Unitronic is aware of this issue and is supposed to be making an update to the software. At least that is what John had mentioned to me. What does your boost peak at??


----------



## wwoebke (Aug 21, 2014)

It was peaking at 21 psi. I briefly tried the 91 octane APR tune with the 4 psi setting on the Neuspeed box and holy #%^* it was fast. I took the box off just out of fears of longevity, not because of any problems. I ran a [email protected] with a 5 speed Passat. Insane...


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

wwoebke said:


> It was peaking at 21 psi. I briefly tried the 91 octane APR tune with the 4 psi setting on the Neuspeed box and holy #%^* it was fast. I took the box off just out of fears of longevity, not because of any problems. I ran a [email protected] with a 5 speed Passat. Insane...


That is awesome. My boost peaks at 22 - 23 psi. When the light comes on, I at least know what it is and do not worry about it. I am just waiting for Unitronic to give an update. I am not going to worry about fears of longevity. We only live once and I want to enjoy a burst of speed sometimes. LOL

Chris


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Anymore info on this.... I'm prolly gonna switch it up and go with unitronics stage2. Did they update the file? Appreciate the info.


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

quick04gti said:


> Anymore info on this.... I'm prolly gonna switch it up and go with unitronics stage2. Did they update the file? Appreciate the info.


I have not checked on this. I haven't put the pedal to the metal in a while so the light has not come in. I will find out and keep you posted. It still cracks me up that there website still shows it is in development.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

krisco1996 said:


> I have not checked on this. I haven't put the pedal to the metal in a while so the light has not come in. I will find out and keep you posted. It still cracks me up that there website still shows it is in development.


It is still in development for the gen 3 motors. 


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

krisco1996 said:


> I have not checked on this. I haven't put the pedal to the metal in a while so the light has not come in. I will find out and keep you posted. It still cracks me up that there website still shows it is in development.


Thanks bud, and no the stage 2 file from uni is available it's just not displayed on their site. Now the gen 3 1.8t motor I think is a different story don't quote me on that. But that's what I'm interested in... Krisco has the stage 2 tune be he got the overspeed turbo cel. Hopefully they patch it soon otherwise I guess I'm sticking with apr.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

quick04gti said:


> Thanks bud, and no the stage 2 file from uni is available it's just not displayed on their site. Now the gen 3 1.8t motor I think is a different story don't quote me on that. But that's what I'm interested in... Krisco has the stage 2 tune be he got the overspeed turbo cel. Hopefully they patch it soon otherwise I guess I'm sticking with apr.


I contacted the forum sponsor through e mail and even called uni directly and they said it is still unavailable for the gen 3 2.0T. Unless 2 separate guys miss understood me. But I doubt it because I told the sponsor exactly what motor I had via e mail.


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I have the stage 2 from Unitronic installed. I have been running it for some time. Like I said before, this car can get stupid if I am not careful with it 

I haven't had any issues with it since installation except for the boost over speed code.

I just need to contact John at Unitronic and get an update but it is not of utmost importance at the moment.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

krisco1996 said:


> Yes, I have the stage 2 from Unitronic installed. I have been running it for some time. Like I said before, this car can get stupid if I am not careful with it
> 
> I haven't had any issues with it since installation except for the boost over speed code.
> 
> I just need to contact John at Unitronic and get an update but it is not of utmost importance at the moment.


So you have a stage 2 mapped ecu with a gen 3 2.0T motor?


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

So I just looked at the e mail again. They have some beta maps for some gen 3's. But not all yet. He did say that. I forgot that part!


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jimmydean956 said:


> So you have a stage 2 mapped ecu with a gen 3 2.0T motor?
> 
> 
> MK6 TSI GLI
> 2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

krisco1996 said:


> Yes, that is correct.


Hope they get that bug fixed for you soon. I think I am gonna wait until it's no longer beta. Just gonna put the hardware on for now and wait.


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## skwaL (Oct 3, 2009)

krisco1996 said:


> My friend and I purchased the vagcom cable from Rosstech.
> 
> It turns out when the EPC light comes on after I stomp the pedal to the medal, it is a boost overspeed error. I will be emailing Unitronic that information to hopefully get that fixed.
> 
> ...



Hey Chris,

Has the problem been fixed for you?


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

skwaL said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> Has the problem been fixed for you?


I haven't followed up on this. I have not had the light come on in some time. However, I have not pushed it a lot either.

I haven't even checked to see if they updated the flash yet.


----------



## gatz83 (Jul 24, 2013)

krisco1996 said:


> I haven't followed up on this. I have not had the light come on in some time. However, I have not pushed it a lot either.
> 
> I haven't even checked to see if they updated the flash yet.



I have a 2014 GLI Edition 30, EPC light came on mine once with traction control off and spun tires badly through 2nd. I havent had it come back yet and I've done quite a few hard pulls already with traction control on. 

Unitronic stage 1 installed. I'm hitting 16.5 psi max with my P3Cars boost gauge. I'm not to worried about it right bow because car is running like a champ. I will probably update it when they update it again. I find it strange though that they have known this issue for awhile but continue to sell it to the public...


----------



## skwaL (Oct 3, 2009)

krisco1996 said:


> I haven't followed up on this. I have not had the light come on in some time. However, I have not pushed it a lot either.
> 
> I haven't even checked to see if they updated the flash yet.



Do you have DSG or manual.


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

skwaL said:


> Do you have DSG or manual.


I have a DSG trans.


----------



## gatz83 (Jul 24, 2013)

krisco1996 said:


> I have a DSG trans.


So you don't get on it at all anymore? Isn't this the point of the tune to be able to floor it without having to worry about it?


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

gatz83 said:


> So you don't get on it at all anymore? Isn't this the point of the tune to be able to floor it without having to worry about it?


Oh I still get on it. I just haven't kept it to the floor the entire time as if I was drag racing. LOL

My boost still gets as high as 22-23 psi but I don't keep it constant.


----------



## skwaL (Oct 3, 2009)

Well you don't tune your car just to tell people that you have a tune lol. You tune it to get the maximum performance you want. And if you pay money for a tune you expect it to deliver based on what it is advertised.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Do you have any news for Unitronic yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wardolb (Jan 23, 2015)

Where are you guys getting the stage 2 unitronic tune? I called my dealer said its not out yet, saw more people on the forums have it so I called unitronic and they told me its not out yet... whats the deal really wanting to upgrade to it


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

wardolb said:


> Where are you guys getting the stage 2 unitronic tune? I called my dealer said its not out yet, saw more people on the forums have it so I called unitronic and they told me its not out yet... whats the deal really wanting to upgrade to it


Go on the uni website and type in your zip and it will show the nearest location. Then you can bring it there and have them figure out what ecu your car has and then they know if the tune is out or not yet 


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

wardolb said:


> Where are you guys getting the stage 2 unitronic tune? I called my dealer said its not out yet, saw more people on the forums have it so I called unitronic and they told me its not out yet... whats the deal really wanting to upgrade to it


We're working through finalizing our Stage 2 Performance software for this 2.0 TSI Gen3 non-MQB engine platform, as well as addressing some folks concerns with the EPC light. I'll be sure to provide everyone with an update once I have more information to share! Thanks for everyone's patience.


----------



## J6 Ninjuh (Dec 13, 2013)

So was the Stage 2 ever officially finalized?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

What has everyone been getting for average boost pressure stats on their stage 2 map from uni?


MK6 TSI GLI
2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

J6 Ninjuh said:


> So was the Stage 2 ever officially finalized?


Yes, sir. Here's a direct link: https://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-Jetta-GLI-MK6-20L-TSIGen3-2013-200hp-stage2



Jimmydean956 said:


> What has everyone been getting for average boost pressure stats on their stage 2 map from uni?
> 
> MK6 TSI GLI
> 2013.5 2.OT GEN 3


Boost is dependent on a number of conditional factors. 1.4 bar peak under normalized conditions is what you should be seeing.


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, sir. Here's a direct link: https://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-Jetta-GLI-MK6-20L-TSIGen3-2013-200hp-stage2
> 
> 
> 
> Boost is dependent on a number of conditional factors. 1.4 bar peak under normalized conditions is what you should be seeing.


Ok thanks. I am gonna go with the stage 2 water meth kit then. So my spray isn't limited


----------



## AJ214 (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone have this tune with manual Trans? I was wondering if any drop in clutch disk was necessary? Or getting a stage 1 clutch kit? Just wondering cuz I'm getting stage 2 mid next week

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

From what I have researched a new cluch is mandatory very soon after. Some people on this website have slipped after the first pull and others it took a little while and then they started slipping. I have all the uni stage 2 hardware as of right now. Just working on saving up for a nice southbend single mass stage 2 endurance.

Idk if you hahe heard but Vw dropped the ball out dual mass set up. It absolutely sucks. My died prematurely at 10,500 and they had to replace it. Other guys get stuck in a gear and it won't disengage and then have to get the car towed.

I would play it safe and get a nice clutch and break it in before getting the tune


----------



## Jimmydean956 (Nov 13, 2014)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7067653-Gen-3-GLI-clutch-life-with-Stage-1-tune

Here is a link with stage 1 life expectancy. Now imagine we are gonna be pumping more boost through the car


----------



## Gbells124 (Jan 29, 2014)

never had an issue with apr's tunes. i have the unitronic intake, and the only issue i have had is that the fitment is a little off. i got one of the first ones, i had it before they released it so i figured they prolly fixed it afterwards, but i got mine to fit properly without any modification to the intake itself. its a tight fit but it sits perfectly fine, and does not rub against the coil pack harness, because i removed the plastic covering on it a while back . i also had one issue when i had a speed harness go bad and the car was bucking like crazy going down the highway for a few seconds, the intake must have smashed into the coils or the fire wall and bent the mounting point of the inlet pipe becuase the welds broke right where the bracket is welded on. i emailed john at unitronic and he sent me a new one right away, he made it very simple and replaced it for me free of charge.


----------



## isandoval22 (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a JETTA GLI MK6 GEN3, I want to upgrade the turbo, what is the best option, make and part number of the turbo


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

isandoval22 said:


> I have a JETTA GLI MK6 GEN3, I want to upgrade the turbo, what is the best option, make and part number of the turbo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


There isn't an option available at this time from any tuner. I have seen the stage 3 (turbo upgrade) made by APR for the Gen3 GLI. Unfortunately it probably won't make it to market. They need to sell 1000 kits to make it viable.


----------



## isandoval22 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------

